# Need ideas for body bag scene in the woods....



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I think it would be interesting if you did a crime scene with the body bags. It may be more of a creepy display than a scare. Body bags lined up, chalk outlines. Perhaps some blood and dismembered body parts depending on your taste and your visitors. A little weaponry, or hints as to the MO. Perhaps the perpetrator hiding in the bushes(actor or prop). Crime scene tape. I wouldnt worry about strobe, walls, and fog.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

You could lay out all sorts of different evidence objects too and mark them with those yellow numbers.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

that's the way i'd go too.maybe a fog curtain before you got to the seen,and I would have red and blue lights flashing and some flashlight moving around over in the tree area,like there out searching,no need for props just some flashlights moving around.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Someone creepy/crazy looking dragging a body bag through the woods sounds good to me.


----------



## Erzsébet (Sep 16, 2013)

Crime scene would be a cool thing in my opinion too. Though I would probably go for the gory/scary serialkiller-scene, bodybags, blood, disturbing props (like an axe, limbs, lots of bugs eating flesh and all that...). So not necessarily a scare, just a disturbing scene. I like the subtle horror, giving the hints and letting people go crazy with their imagination.

I'm doing a little bodybag pile in our bedroom, which is going to act as an dungeon/food storage for my vampire party. Just a buttload of bodies in a pool of blood, it's all good..


----------



## pcman312 (Sep 26, 2013)

You could have someone (either real or mechanical) inside one of the bags to make it look like the dead are coming back to life. If you go that route, you could also add some other nuances to add to the dead-coming-back-to-life motif like a body bag that's been ripped open and has a blood trail leading away from it.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I do a hanging body bag scene. My body bags have always been one of the highlights of my haunt. Everyone loves/hates going through them because they never know what will be on the other end. I build a small narrow hallway. I place boards across the top about 3 feet apart. I hang 5 or 6 body bags, one from each board, being sure to stagger them a little. Sometimes I hang a head or something random just to creep them out more. I run a strobe light also. it gives the body bags a really jumpy effect and keeps the visitors from being able to see ahead of them.

If you are for sure doing a scene with them on the ground I really have no ideas. Sorry.


----------



## pcman312 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd be cautious of strobes because you may get epileptic people to come through. Though I imagine they often avoid haunted houses for that reason.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Have you looked at Dave Lowe's dripping body part bags? 
http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2010/07/104-days-til-halloween-bloody-dripping.html?m=1


----------



## whodat18 (Oct 23, 2008)

You guys have some really cool ideas. I'll post pics of what I come up with.


----------

